# Wanted: Someone who might do a small signature pic for me?



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't have photoshop but I have in mind what i'd like...no more than 300Hx100W pixels...

I just need someone who's willing to make it up for me? Please? Should be pretty simple (I hope!)...i've got pics I wanna use and such

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Once my motherboard gets in and I get my computer set back up I can give it a go, don't really trust this laptop with heavy programs. It should be in sometime today.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

awesome, thanks! PM me when its in...i'm in no rush =)


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Well UPS just dropped it off woo  time to get to work.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I can do one too!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

shiny go ahead, I just got done installing a fresh copy of windows, and updates... and other programs I use, I misplaced my photoshop so Ill have to find another copy before I can do it. Not to bad, swapping motherboards, hooking it all up, fresh copy of windows w/all updates, yahoo IM, windows live, and few other programs I use. All in like 3 hours.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Did someone call for a Graphic Designer?  (Junior in college studying art and design)


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

@Shiny/Busted: aww that sucks Busted...thanks Shiny, I may take you up on that

@Dormdrax: wow lots of art students here! I'm a sophomore myself, about to take digital imaging and animation fundamentals this coming semester...anywho I'd like to see what you come up with...ill post the pics I wanna use and what I'd like out of it and see what you guys come up with ^_^


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Post some ideas  copying photoshop as I type this lol, just hope this copy works.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, what I'd like is a picture of marbles warped to say "Marbles" (my betta's name)...Reference pics below:

the kind of marbles i'm referring to:
http://legendsrevealed.com/entertainment/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/marbles.jpg

lettering style:
http://karenswhimsy.com/public-domain-images/bubble-letters/thumbs/bubble-letters-10.jpg (just something bubbly-looking really)

if you wish, make the marble look yourself...i dont have a preference as to what the colors and such are, as long as its colorful.

I'd prefer the background be white or grey with shadows...maybe looking like the word is in the middle of a floor? I dunno...have fun with it!

Thanks again!


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok so I understand, you want your Betta named Marbles to have just his name in a marbleized texture as your signature? Also that link for the font didn't work.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

yeah, I think we're talking about the same thing =)

and just basic bubble letters really...ill try another:

http://www.vectorstock.com/assets/preview/198859/bubble-letters-vector.jpg


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Been soooo long sense I have played with photoshop. Well heres my first go maybe let me know what you want changed and I'll see what I can do. I had to lower the length from 100 to 60. I was looking at the maximum size allowed and its 468x60. Personally I am a fan of transparent backgrounds. It needs some work I know x.x


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

hey thats pretty cool! I like it

not exactly what i was talking about? i wanted the letters to look like odd-shaped marbles...like...clear with the swirly bits in them?

I do like it though XD


----------



## Busted (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks xD I did just kinda wing that one kinda sleepy and I was confused by what you ment, I think this forum doesn't allow transparent in the sigs D:


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

thassok...thanks so much though! especially for your patience...i'm visual...not so good at describing things verbally >.<


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I made one but it exceeds the KB limit.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

aww >.<...um...can you shrink it? i'd love to see it


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

you guys still here? o.o


----------

